# Looking for a ride next weekend



## TexReds (Jul 10, 2014)

Looking to hop on a boat this coming weekend Aug 27-28. Would prefer offshore but inshore works just as well. Will pitch in for gas/bait and help wash down the boat. Located in Houston so would prefer galveston/freeport area launch but could drive a distance if needed. PM me details please

Thanks in advance


----------

